# IBS Support Group in Virginia



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Hi,I was wondering if there is an IBS support group in Charlottesville, Virginia?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

youmight want to ask iffgd or ask in the support group forum http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...38&DaysPrune=30 but maybe the best bet would be to start one?tom


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Moved to the *Support Groups* forum.Use the *Hop To* to jump there.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

There are some documents available which provide some information about establishing a support group, which the IBS Association and IBS Self Help Group can offer some assistance.How do I start a Support Group in my area?What happens at a Support Group Meeting?Follow the links on the Meetings page for this information.Jeff


----------

